# Foxes Under Deck-Remedys??



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Hey Guys,

My neighbor called last nite. He has a grey fox and 2-3 half-grown pups getting under his deck. Seen them coming and going. He's sure this was not the den where they were whelped. He has lattice all the way to the ground but the foxes have dug two holes under it. 

Any help? How does he get rid of the foxes?? 

NB


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Personally, I would just put up with it and enjoy being able to observe them. They will be leaving on their own soon, once mother has them fully trained to hunt on their own.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

David G Duncan said:


> Personally, I would just put up with it and enjoy being able to observe them. They will be leaving on their own soon, once mother has them fully trained to hunt on their own.


 Couldnt agree more I cant think of a varmit Id rather have living under my deck


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

doogie mac said:


> Couldnt agree more I cant think of a varmit Id rather have living under my deck


 


.........and get the camera ready for some great shots !!


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree on letting them be. They're very low risk to anything valuable in most cases. They'll be gone soon. They clear out some pests before they go.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I too would let them alone.

But if he does want them out a simple radio playing can make them uncomfortable enough to leave. I have used this method for skunks and it does work.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

THANKS for the getbacks guys. I'll pass these along to my neighbor.

NB


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> THANKS for the getbacks guys. I'll pass these along to my neighbor.
> 
> NB


My sister lives in TC and is having the same going on, a gray fox with 2 pups under her deck. Must be the year of the gray fox in TC.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I think there is more room for the greys with the coyotes chasin a lot of reds out. The greys seem to be doing well aroung here. I saw two kits a couple nights ago. I caught more last year than I usually do too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Could very well be thhe fox moved in to keep the pups away from the coyotes as greys tend to be able to survive in coyote areas better than red fox. I would bet in a short time, the pups will be mature enough to evade the coyotes and they will move on. As a bonus, they'll take care of any critters in your yard.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Bring them over I have a bunch of stray cats the evicted neighbor left behind!!!!!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

multibeard said:


> Bring them over I have a bunch of stray cats the evicted neighbor left behind!!!!!!


Now there's a thought......

My neighbor gets rid of his foxes and you get rid of the katz!!:lol:

Got a live trap??:lol:

NB


----------



## hounddawgger (Jul 13, 2011)

what a cool critter to have livin in your backyard! they are way better mousers than any cat for sure and the pics you could get of them playin around would be great. have noticed a trend in the last several years of coyote pop. going up and red fox down in the areas i hunt, but the greys seem to be increasing. claws on a grey are curved like a cat allowing them to climb to escape the yotes.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Gray fox is a cool critter. had them in front of cottage. had more enjoyment watching the pups. they are good mouserers.


----------

